# Average Rainfall in World Cities



## Lee

*Average rainfall per yer (inches)*

*Europe*

Rome: 23
London: 29
Paris: 25
Berlin: 23
Frankfurt: 25
Zurich: 42.5
Bergen: 81.7
Amsterdam: 31
Milan: 39
Madrid: 17
Dublin: 29
Edinburgh: 26

*North America*

New York City: 47.2
Washington DC: 41
Miami: 60
Los Angeles: 14.9
New Orleans: 63
Atlanta: 50
Phoenix: 7.6
Seattle: 40
Chicago: 34
Dallas: 37
Boston: 42.3
Toronto: 30
Vancouver: 43.6
Juneau: 90

*South America*

Sao Paulo: 55
Buenos Aires: 38.7
Lima: 0.2
Caracas: 33

*Asia*

Tokyo: 60
Shanghai: 45
Beijing: 25
Tel Aviv: 21
Hong Kong: 87
Singapore: 89.5
Calcutta: 63
Dubai: 4
Dhaka: 78

*Africa*

Cairo: 1
Nairobi: 40 
Cape Town: 24.1

http://www.worldclimate.com/

Can't believe London gets less rain than Dallas! Actually, most Euro cities do, which is very surprising.


----------



## schmidt

Wow Lima must be one of the driest big cities in the world! Never knew that because it's ALWAYS cloudy there!


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona: 20


----------



## Lee

I need to live in a city with an abundant amount of rain.


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Not me, please!
:nono:
Move to Vancouver!!


----------



## Paddington

Lee said:


> *Average rainfall per yer (inches)*
> 
> *Europe*
> 
> Rome: 23
> London: 29
> Paris: 25
> Berlin: 23
> Frankfurt: 25
> Zurich: 42.5
> Bergen: 81.7
> Amsterdam: 31
> Milan: 39
> Madrid: 17
> Dublin: 29
> Edinburgh: 26
> 
> *North America*
> 
> New York City: 47.2
> Washington DC: 41
> Miami: 60
> Los Angeles: 14.9
> New Orleans: 63
> Atlanta: 50
> Phoenix: 7.6
> Seattle: 40
> Chicago: 34
> Dallas: 37
> Boston: 42.3
> Toronto: 30
> Vancouver: 43.6
> Juneau: 90
> 
> *South America*
> 
> Sao Paulo: 55
> Buenos Aires: 38.7
> Lima: 0.2
> Caracas: 33
> 
> *Asia*
> 
> Tokyo: 60
> Shanghai: 45
> Beijing: 25
> Tel Aviv: 21
> Hong Kong: 87
> Singapore: 89.5
> Calcutta: 63
> Dubai: 4
> Dhaka: 78
> 
> *Africa*
> 
> Cairo: 1
> Nairobi: 40
> Cape Town: 24.1
> 
> http://www.worldclimate.com/
> 
> Can't believe London gets less rain than Dallas! Actually, most Euro cities do, which is very surprising.


Most people's perception of "raininess" is based on how frequently it rains, which in London is something like 2 in 3 days and in Dallas is more like 1 in 3 days. In England, though, the rain is always a perpetual, misty drizzle (as it is in Seattle). Whereas in the Texas (and throughout the Eastern U.S.) you get big thunderstorms that dump lots of rain and sometimes lead to flooding. Likewise, New York City gets more inches of precipitation than upstate New York, but upstate has a well deserved reputation for wet weather because it has 60 more days precipitation than NYC.

www.bestplaces.net has good climate profiles.

Florida gets a vast volume of rain, but may appear to someone who spends time there to be a fairly dry place. That's because Florida has the typical sub-tropical wet/dry seasonal climate (like with India's monsoon season, though not as pronounced), and has relatively dry weather patterns outside the summer months.


----------



## Lee

^Miami still averages like 135 days of precipitation. I don't call that dry at all. In fact, we have a very rainy reputation in the summer.


----------



## eklips

schmidt said:


> Wow Lima must be one of the driest big cities in the world! Never knew that because it's ALWAYS cloudy there!



Lima is in a desert


----------



## Lee

Is Paris really that dry? I mean, 25 inches is nothing!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Paddington said:


> Most people's perception of "raininess" is based on how frequently it rains, which in London is something like 2 in 3 days and in Dallas is more like 1 in 3 days. In England, though, the rain is always a perpetual, misty drizzle (as it is in Seattle). Whereas in the Texas (and throughout the Eastern U.S.) you get big thunderstorms that dump lots of rain and sometimes lead to flooding. Likewise, New York City gets more inches of precipitation than upstate New York, but upstate has a well deserved reputation for wet weather because it has 60 more days precipitation than NYC.


oh please, sorry to be a little englander.....but have you even been to the UK? 

The South East of England is currently experiencing its worst drought since records began, and it certainly doesnt rain 2 in 3 days, even on average that is an exageration. Also, the rain is not 'always perceptual, misty drizzle'. For the past few years there has been noticably less rain than when i was younger (and i'm only 20), on the whole, cloudy (but not foggy or misty) or fine sunny days FAR outnumber rainy days, in summer and even autumn it can literally go weeks without a drop of rain falling in London.

The north of England is different though ...its always drizzling and depressing up there.........but dont lump the South East with that lot 

EDIT: Found this on wikipedia....it seems pretty accurate to me 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_the_United_Kingdom#Rainfall

"Parts of the United Kingdom are surprisingly dry - London receives less rain annually than Rome, Sydney or New York. In Eastern England it typically rains on about 1 day in 4 and slightly more in winter. The wettest seasons are the winter and autumn."

"The county of Essex (South-East England) is one of the driest in the British Isles, with an average annual rainfall of around 600 mm (24 inches), although it typically rains on around 90 days per year. In some years rainfall in Essex can be below 450 mm (18 inches) — less than the average annual rainfall in Jerusalem and Beirut.


----------



## Facial

Hmmm... I was expecting S. Florida to be wetter, but oh well.


----------



## Facial

What about Hawaii ? Some places in Hawaii are ultra-wet.


----------



## Paddington

NothingBetterToDo said:


> oh please, sorry to be a little englander.....but have you even been to the UK?
> 
> The South East of England is currently experiencing its worst drought since records began, and it certainly doesnt rain 2 in 3 days, even on average that is an exageration. Also, the rain is not 'always perceptual, misty drizzle'. For the past few years there has been noticably less rain than when i was younger (and i'm only 20), on the whole, cloudy (but not foggy or misty) or fine sunny days FAR outnumber rainy days, in summer and even autumn it can literally go weeks without a drop of rain falling in London.
> 
> The north of England is different though ...its always drizzling and depressing up there.........but dont lump the South East with that lot
> 
> EDIT: Found this on wikipedia....it seems pretty accurate to me
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_the_United_Kingdom#Rainfall
> 
> "Parts of the United Kingdom are surprisingly dry - London receives less rain annually than Rome, Sydney or New York. In Eastern England it typically rains on about 1 day in 4 and slightly more in winter. The wettest seasons are the winter and autumn."
> 
> "The county of Essex (South-East England) is one of the driest in the British Isles, with an average annual rainfall of around 600 mm (24 inches), although it typically rains on around 90 days per year. In some years rainfall in Essex can be below 450 mm (18 inches) — less than the average annual rainfall in Jerusalem and Beirut.


Yeah I've never been to England before numbnuts... Except for that 7 year stint when I lived all over the country including London, South Yorkshire, Northamptonshire, Manchester... Yeah I really know nothing about the country.

Also, you do realizes that weather patterns vary from year to year right? If I say the average man is 5'10", you don't disprove that by telling me you have a couple of friends who are 5'6". According to climate stats, in London it does rain 2/3 days, so I will tend to believe that. And yes when it does rain in England it's often a day or days long affair involving a light drizzle. How could you not know that living in England yourself? :bash: That contrasts very sharply with rain patterns in say Florida, where it rains for short, but highly intense bursts.


----------



## schmidt

Facial said:


> What about Hawaii ? Some places in Hawaii are ultra-wet.


Norway too!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

Paddington said:


> Yeah I've never been to England before numbnuts... Except for that 7 year stint when I lived all over the country including London, South Yorkshire, Northamptonshire, Manchester... Yeah I really know nothing about the country.
> 
> Also, you do realizes that weather patterns vary from year to year right? If I say the average man is 5'10", you don't disprove that by telling me you have a couple of friends who are 5'6". According to climate stats, in London it does rain 2/3 days, so I will tend to believe that. And yes when it does rain in England it's often a day or days long affair involving a light drizzle. How could you not know that living in England yourself? :bash: That contrasts very sharply with rain patterns in say Florida, where it rains for short, but highly intense bursts.


Oh, i'm terribly sorry for not knowing anything about your life history....of course i should have realised you lived in the Uk for seven years....its common knowledge isn't it?? 

i'm well aware the climate varies from year to year, And the Uk (well, the south East at least) has had the dryest decade since records began, with the past 5 years being very dry. I can find the news reports if you'd like me too . The very problem is that we are having more short sharp showers, as opposed to days of drizzle which is what we need to replenish the ground water supplies. 

In the long term grand scheme of things 10 years is not long, but on a human scale it has resulted in noticably different weather, especially in the past 4 or 5 years.

Please show me the climate stats that say it rains 2 thirds of the time in london and from what years they are from, (I'm not asking you this as a challenge, i'm just interested to know where you get it from cos i havent been able to find that type of data online for London). According to wikipedia (i know, not known for its acuracy, but its the best i could find) it rains 1/4 days in Essex, which is right next to London (infact a large part of East and north east London is in Essex). 1/4 is a big difference from 2/3 

I wasnt disputing the comparasons between Florida either, which obviously gets more sunny days and more heavy downpours than London (same as the Mediterranian cities). 

I'm not one of those people who is saying it hardly ever rains in London (it does) or we have the sunniest, warmest weather in the World...(we dont). But i do think the sterotype that is always rains and is always foggy is very outdated (due to global warming :dunno: ). I'm just suggesting the weather isn't as bad as most people assume.


----------



## Tubeman

Paddington said:


> According to climate stats, in London it does rain 2/3 days, so I will tend to believe that.


You have got to be kidding! :laugh:

Show me these mysterious stats... I could do with a giggle!


----------



## Tubeman

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_of_London

London has 145 rainy days per year, less than half... so much for 2/3!


----------



## dragans

*skopje*

Average rainfall 20


----------



## FREKI

He he Denmark is white... that must be a good thing right? 

No stats for Copenhagen?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Beirut average precipitation is 36" /900mm during ashort winter of 4/5 months.

Tel Aviv average precipitation is 25" /602mm during ashort winter of 4/5 months.

in winter of 91/92 Tel Aviv got 49"/1200mm during the short winter of 4/5 months.

at some areas in Lebanon and north Israel the average precipitation quantity is more then 62" /1500mm during ashort winter of 4/5 months.

Eilat (south Israel) got 0.8"/20mm of precipitation per year.


----------



## ♣628.finst

Kuesel said:


> I was once in Bergen and it did NOT rain  The only European town that has more rainfall than may hometown as it seems... Although Lugano has more inches but it depends on the distribution. You have to compare rain-days with quantity of rainfall.


Do you love the rainfall in Zurich then? From North American's view that would be nice to have more rainfall, because droughts are more often than floods (except for spring floods because of melting ice, Western European rarely have such experience because they rarely snow heavily... we had accustomed to that, and that makes our land much fertile in only slightly wetter summer)

Winnipeg's annual rainfall is around 600-700 mm. However our summer temperature is rather high, that makes higher evaporation rate and thus it is quite dry actually.
Thompson MB's annual rainfall is around 450-600 mm.
Saskatoon's annual rainfall is around 450 mm.
Yellowknife's annual rainfall is around 300 mm.
Minneapolis' annual rainfall is around 800 mm.
Boston's annual rainfall is around 1,200 mm, which is wetter than most Western European Cities. However, with higher summer temperature, Boston is actually not very damp in summer. Moreover, Boston's rainfall is mainly rely on polar fronts in every seasons, which is much unlike Winnipeg.

Zurich's annual rainfall? Around 1,200 mm I assume. The Alps' orographic effect makes Zurich a wet place, which the rainfall pattern is actually resembles Boston.


----------



## JustHorace

Manila, Philippines - 2050.5 mm, really tropical I should say


----------



## MoreOrLess

Cherrapunji in north east India holds the record for the wettest year and month ever recorded I believe at 23,000 mm's and 9,300 mm's respectively.


----------



## Ringil

Uppsala, Sweden - 545 mm


----------



## Valeroso

Sydney, Australia - 48.1 inches, or 1222.7 mm.

That's pretty surprising, considering Sydney beats London, most European and American cities, etc. It doesn't feel like it rains that much though. I've seen more blue and sunny skies, but since we like to complain that we don't get much of it, I think it's good news that we get some rain. The dams should be a bit happier at least.


----------



## Ursyn

Warsaw, Poland -> 680 mm = 27.2 inches


----------



## Justme

Brice said:


> LOL :hahaha: :hahaha: :hahaha: :lol:
> 
> weather forecast - London
> 
> rain and cold for the next 8 days!!
> 
> http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKXX0085?x=0&y=0


Just checked today, and it's sunny or sun and clouds for 8 days. So, what's your point?


----------



## mobus

Lee said:


> *Average rainfall per yer (inches)*
> 
> *Europe*
> 
> Rome: 23
> London: 29
> Paris: 25
> Berlin: 23
> Frankfurt: 25
> Zurich: 42.5
> Bergen: 81.7
> Amsterdam: 31
> Milan: 39
> Madrid: 17
> Dublin: 29
> Edinburgh: 26
> 
> *North America*
> 
> New York City: 47.2
> Washington DC: 41
> Miami: 60
> Los Angeles: 14.9
> New Orleans: 63
> Atlanta: 50
> Phoenix: 7.6
> Seattle: 40
> Chicago: 34
> Dallas: 37
> Boston: 42.3
> Toronto: 30
> Vancouver: 43.6
> Juneau: 90
> 
> *South America*
> 
> Sao Paulo: 55
> Buenos Aires: 38.7
> Lima: 0.2
> Caracas: 33
> 
> *Asia*
> 
> Tokyo: 60
> Shanghai: 45
> Beijing: 25
> Tel Aviv: 21
> Hong Kong: 87
> Singapore: 89.5
> Calcutta: 63
> Dubai: 4
> Dhaka: 78
> 
> *Africa*
> 
> Cairo: 1
> Nairobi: 40
> Cape Town: 24.1
> 
> http://www.worldclimate.com/
> 
> Can't believe London gets less rain than Dallas! Actually, most Euro cities do, which is very surprising.


Where is Australia and NZ, bitch? :lol:


----------



## Ribarca

Hong Kong and Singapore seem to have the same amount of rainfall in a year.

In Hong Kong however all rain falls in a few months during the storm season. The rest of the year it's very dry. On paper they seem equally "wet" but in reality Singapore is much wetter all over the year and as a result the vegetation is much more lush.

This year is an anomaly, there is a massive drought in Singapore (and Malaysia). I can't remember the last time it rained. The last real rain must have been 2 months ago. Very rare for a place with frequent thunderstorms.




JustHorace said:


> Manila, Philippines - 2050.5 mm, really tropical I should say


The rain in Manila is also very concentrated. Outside of the rain season I have never experienced any rain in the city.


----------

